# The next WWE Tryout



## americanoutlaw

The next WWE tryouts at the performance center will be 3/26 there are reports who are some of big names who going be there 

ACH 
Kevin Steen, 
Roderick Strong 
Michael Elgin

let see how things go


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Let's see if Kevin Steen can get a contract. He should bring a letter of recommendation from his friends Steve Austin and The Rock.


----------



## Smitty

I'll mark if Steen gets signed, dont see why he wouldn't too


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Here's to hoping Steen gets signed. :mark: :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

If I was to handicap those four I think ACH has the best shot, Roddy probably with the worst given he's short and bland. Either Steen or Elgin have the wwe look per se, but Steen has certain political connections.


----------



## normal situation

I would be ecstatic if Steen were to get signed! It's great to see that he's getting a tryout, but honestly, I'd be surprised if they actually end up signing him because of his body. Then again, they signed Smith James (Bull Dempsey), so there's still a possibility.


----------



## 15bucket

I really hope things go well.

Or this will happen.....


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Are any of these names confirmed to definitely be going?
Don't have any interest in Elgin, I like Roddy but don't see anywhere for him to standout at the moment.
I'd be pleased to see ACH get signed, he seems to be really popular in every promotion he wrestlers for (from what I've seen)
Would be surprised to see Steen get signed, but I guess as arguably the biggest name on the indies, WWE felt they should give him a try.


----------



## bigbuxxx

I don't think Steen will get signed but I'm rooting for him. I think his best days are behind him already but he deserves to shine for all the hard work he put in on the indies esp in 2010/2011.

Also w/Det: ACH has the best chance of getting signed.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Michael Elgin is not confirmed to be there.. It said it's possible he might be there. According to Elgin, it's bullshit.

The only one i can see getting signed out of those guys is Roderick Strong.


----------



## Mr. I

Steen has been working heavily to drop weight for the last few months for the tryout, so hopefully he will be in good shape for the tryout. The first thing they do on day one of the camp is apparently to test cardio by working them to the point of near vomiting. If he performs poorly there it'll sour them on him for the whole camp, even though he's a good wrestler and talker.
If a guy has poor cardio they find it insulting, since the person apparently thought it was ok to show up in that kind of condition.


----------



## Rugrat

I doubt they'll sign Steen, he's been at the top of ROH for long enough. I don't think WWE have missed him, they've reviewed him and didn't want him. If they didn't sign the Wolves, what chance does ACH have? He's black and skinny. Roderick Strong is same as ACH, but instead of being black he couldn't get over in TNA. Michael Elgin lacks the charisma, he only looks like a monster compared to the ROH roster.

The only one with a hope in Hell was Michael Bennett and what chance does he have, since the apron piledriver and his soon to be wife's twitter tirade on the powerful by association Bella's.


----------



## Waffelz

Didn't think Steen would go to WWE with not being able to see his son as often.


----------



## RDEvans

I can't see wwe hiring Roddy for the sure reason that if they passed on the wolves they'll pass on him ( Roddy is talented but like the wolves he's kind of bland and is rather green on the mic). If Elgin is getting a tryout, I have no doubt that he'll get signed because he has the size that Vince and Hunter adore and is talented for a man his size. I can't say much for ACH other than wwe already has enough high fliers like Gabriel, Neville, Bourne and Kingston


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think Elgin's got it in da bag. He's got muscles for days AND he can go in the ring. Roddy will probably go to TNA, hopefully.


----------



## KO Lariat

Elgin IMO wouldn't make it far in the wwe. He's not a tall guy and his feats of strength on the indies are done on smaller indivuals roh, etc. I don't see him doing the same stuff to guys like orton, cena, cesaro, Henry, kahli, sheamus, bray. Elgins selling point is his strength and he gets signed he can't do stuff like that on a usual basis.


----------



## Mon Joxley

SMITTY said:


> I'll mark if Steen gets signed, *dont see why he wouldn't too*


I do.


----------



## p862011

roderick is one of the best wrestlers in the business and superior to 80% of the guys in wwe but he has zero charisma he would need a manager


----------



## x78

p862011 said:


> roderick is one of the best wrestlers in the business and superior to 80% of the guys in wwe but he has zero charisma he would need a manager


I've never seen any of these guys but the company really doesn't need any more bland 'wrestlers', let them stay on the indies.


----------



## jarrelka

I hope Steen gets signed. Im not saying he,s going to be the next biggest thing but he is way better then alot of guys in nxt. And I feel so emotionally attached to the guy from following him over the years id love to see him make some money for his family and realize his dreams.

Michael Elgin imo has potential. Could be a great monsterheel similair to Rhyno.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

As much as I would LOVE Kevin Steen to get signed, I really doubt they would...Unless he miraculously loses about 30-50 pounds


----------



## birthday_massacre

LibertarianAtheist said:


> As much as I would LOVE Kevin Steen to get signed, I really doubt they would...Unless he miraculously loses about 30-50 pounds


He could easily end up like Chris Hero. The WWE would sign him to NXT , he would put in a couple of years, then the WWE wouldn't think he lost enough weight and just release him.


----------



## Waffelz

He should get it removed in surgery :lol

How'd he get so fat anyway?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

birthday_massacre said:


> He could easily end up like Chris Hero. The WWE would sign him to NXT , he would put in a couple of years, then the WWE wouldn't think he lost enough weight and just release him.


Except Steen is actually entertaining and not bland, and his greatest asset is not his size or his body but his personality. He has a real personality and natural charisma unlike 95% of the non-WWE wrestlers on the indie scene. Steen has always said he loves WWE and if he was to be signed I have no doubt he would work as hard as humanly possible, unlike Chris Hero. I'd love to see him in WWE. His body is not that different from Bray Wyatt's and in this day and age it's obvious that is much easier to get the crowd behind you when you stand out. Contrary to popular belief, having a body like Steen's or Wyatt's is actually an advantage.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Kevin Steen is fat. Bray Wyatt is husky :hunter


----------



## Aficionado

Was hoping to see Silas Young's name on that list.


----------



## eflat2130

Don't get your hopes up for Steen. Take his size out of the equation. He will be 30 years old in a few months. You figure with the fairly deep talent pool they have in NXT right now and with the way the NXT wrestlers will be able to get over now with a much bigger audience, He would be 32 at least before he makes it to the big leagues. Unfortunately there is much younger talent for them to put on a growing NXT especially now that the casual fan can watch them wrestle every week on the Network.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Waffelz said:


> He should get it removed in surgery :lol
> 
> How'd he get so fat anyway?


He genetically is a big guy, and he's really athletic too. I'm sure you're 6'5 285 lbs of lean muscle though. 



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Except Steen is actually entertaining and not bland, and his greatest asset is not his size or his body but his personality. He has a real personality and natural charisma unlike 95% of the non-WWE wrestlers on the indie scene. Steen has always said he loves WWE and if he was to be signed I have no doubt he would work as hard as humanly possible, *unlike Chris Hero*. I'd love to see him in WWE. His body is not that different from Bray Wyatt's and in this day and age it's obvious that is much easier to get the crowd behind you when you stand out. Contrary to popular belief, having a body like Steen's or Wyatt's is actually an advantage.


fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC

Steen put off the weight before when he was "fired" from ROH in 2011 so he can fucking do it again. SLIM STEEN SLIM


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He genetically is a big guy, and he's really athletic too. I'm sure you're 6'5 285 lbs of lean muscle though.


The genetics thing is a silly excuse, as he wasn't always fat.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Phantango said:


> The genetics thing is a silly excuse, as he wasn't always fat.












Rare footage of a 19 year old steen who wasn't fully grown because men don't grow fully into their bodies until their 25. He's not a small dude by any means. He has the genetics of a burly man. It's okay, Bray Wyatt is a fatass too right?


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Rare footage of a 19 year old steen who wasn't fully grown because men don't grow fully into their bodies until their 25. He's not a small dude by any means. He has the genetics of a burly man. It's okay, Bray Wyatt is a fatass too right?


That isn't "rare". Not to me anyway since I'm familiar with his early work in IWS.

Lol "burly". Being a fat fuck isn't because of his genetics. Otherwise the Usos would be super heavyweights, according to your logic. You also can't say that men don't fully grow into their bodies until 25 because everybody is different and grows at a different rate. You're making very broad generalisations here, you're saying Kevin Steen's borderline obesity is completely out of his hands and has nothing to do with poor fitness/diet? Give me a break and get off his dick.


Bray Wyatt is husky :HHH2


----------



## p862011

think steen would be a great greasy sleazy manager like a paul heymen type


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Roderick Strong :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Phantango said:


> That isn't "rare". Not to me anyway since I'm familiar with his early work in IWS.
> 
> Lol "burly". Being a fat fuck isn't because of his genetics. Otherwise the Usos would be super heavyweights, according to your logic. You also can't say that men don't fully grow into their bodies until 25 because everybody is different and grows at a different rate. You're making very broad generalisations here, you're saying Kevin Steen's borderline obesity is completely out of his hands and has nothing to do with poor fitness/diet? Give me a break and get off his dick.
> 
> 
> Bray Wyatt is husky :HHH2


Obviously rare is sarcastic, and the Rikishi was flat out obese. Most men stop growing in height ages 19-24. You however can grow bigger (wide and not fat) after that if you have the genetic make up. Steen isn't a small guy, it's plain as day and you're being a hypocritical twat about Steen and Wyatt. Obesity means grossly overweight. He's not grossly overweight. But you're on an internet forum and the guy in your av is considered obese by your standards so I'm just going to point out that you're a weak troll and leave it at that.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Obviously rare is sarcastic, and the Rikishi was flat out obese. Most men stop growing in height ages 19-24. You however can grow bigger (wide and not fat) after that if you have the genetic make up. Steen isn't a small guy, it's plain as day and you're being a hypocritical twat about Steen and Wyatt. Obesity means grossly overweight. He's not grossly overweight. But you're on an internet forum and the guy in your av is considered obese by your standards so I'm just going to point out that you're a weak troll and leave it at that.


You're comparing a fatass like Steen to a guy like Bray Wyatt who actually has a bit of definition and doesn't have a giant beer gut, as well as with a former fucking Olympian and strongman in his twilight years. You have no argument.


----------



## Al Borland

Phantango said:


> You're comparing a fatass like Steen to a guy like Bray Wyatt who actually has a bit of definition and doesn't have a giant beer gut, as well as with a former fucking Olympian and strongman in his twilight years. You have no argument.


Bro BY takes up half the pool with dat dere beer gut :lmao


----------



## Mon Joxley

Al Borland said:


> Bro BY takes up half the pool with dat dere beer gut :lmao


You do realise that photo is at least 4 years old, right?


Pretty sure Steen would win the pencil test, regardless. Or lose, depending how you look at it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Steen shouldn't do badly if he shows up in this condition.


----------



## Klee

Just give Steen and Zayn ample time to work together and I can;t see WWE not signing him.


----------



## sXeMope

It's cool to see Steen get a tryout but I'd be very surprised to see him signed tbh. He has the talent and the mic skills but I think his look will really prevent him from getting signed because, as good as he is, I think the look is just as, if not more important than the talent when it comes to being a star in WWE. He wrestles in shorts and a T-shirt, and if you look at the current NXT roster page he would look VERY out of place. Even if they gave him proper wrestling gear he would still stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Steen looks like a fat John Cena. You could him with black John Cena, Darren Young.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Phantango said:


> You're comparing a fatass like Steen to a guy like Bray Wyatt who actually has a bit of definition and doesn't have a giant beer gut, as well as with a former fucking Olympian and strongman in his twilight years. You have no argument.












1. most recent Steen picture

2. Harris has a gut and still does

3. Worlds strongest man doesn't mean he isn't obese.

4. You have no argument, son. Sit down.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Steen does look much better than I last remember him - and depending when that pic was taken he probably had another month before the try-outs, and if he's taking these try-outs seriously and looking to be in the best shape possible he could drop another 15lbs before then. 

I'd probably put his chances at 50-50, because wwe has signed worse to developmental and for all accounts they're high on Zayn and I'm sure Sami will have put in a good word for his indie running buddy. I don't think whether he gets signed or not will come down to look but rather if he can play a character other than "badass" because those are saved for top card guys and no rookie will debut as one so he needs to character range. Is he willing/able to show ass and fully embrace a silly gimmick like Brodus Clay or Fandango? 

Everybody comparing Steen to Bray Wyatt is off-base. Wyatt is a lagacy and probably wouldn't have been hired as an indie off the street (before Bray Wyatt gimmick) with his look and girth. Looking at all the developmentals only Bull Dempsey seems to be chunky/fat, the rest are all various levels of muscled up and/or ripped.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd probably put his chances at 50-50, because wwe has signed worse to developmental and for all accounts they're high on Zayn and I'm sure Sami will have put in a good word for his indie running buddy. I don't think whether he gets signed or not will come down to look but rather if he can play a character other than "badass" because those are saved for top card guys and no rookie will debut as one so he needs to character range. Is he willing/able to show ass and fully embrace a silly gimmick like Brodus Clay or Fandango?


I think this sums it up.

And just by looking at some of his work in the past, I have no doubt that Steen would be willing to do something outlandish to get noticed. He's not above making himself look silly, as evidenced by his current run in PWG where he's wearing tie-dye and bell bottoms like the Young Bucks. Or even his tag team run with Akira Tozawa, where they kissed each other on the lips - pretty sure he's gone on the record and said it wasn't planned, but he thought it was funny and the crowd got a kick out of it.

Hope he gets a fair shake. The guy loves wrestling, he's a born entertainer, and he's got people willing to vouch for him. Best of luck to him, I'll be rooting for the guy.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

rockdig1228 said:


> I think this sums it up.
> 
> And just by looking at some of his work in the past, I have no doubt that Steen would be willing to do something outlandish to get noticed. He's not above making himself look silly, as evidenced by his current run in PWG where he's wearing tie-dye and bell bottoms like the Young Bucks. Or even his tag team run with Akira Tozawa, where they kissed each other on the lips - pretty sure he's gone on the record and said it wasn't planned, but he thought it was funny and the crowd got a kick out of it.
> 
> Hope he gets a fair shake. The guy loves wrestling, he's a born entertainer, and he's got people willing to vouch for him. Best of luck to him, I'll be rooting for the guy.


Great post man. That Phantango dude is way off here.


----------



## RDEvans

Aficionado said:


> Was hoping to see Silas Young's name on that list.


Problem with Silas young is that he's 33 going on 34 and WWE doesn't seem to really want to hire guys in their mid 30's ( see joey Ryan)


----------



## ScizzlerMcNasty

First i'd like to say i am a steen fan, and think he is undeniably one of the most talented performers on the indies currently. i also believe he has the talent and potential to make an impact in the wwe. the problem i see is not necesarily the way he looks, its that he looks that way because he "never" works out, and wwe may question his dedication and work ethic, which is the last thing you'd want questioned. its also a health issue, because obviously he would be working alot more in wwe than he does now and how would his body hold up to it without getting injured? 
then again maybe none of this would be an issue and he'd be a perfect fit lol.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Japanese Puroresu said:


> 1. most recent Steen picture
> 
> 2. Harris has a gut and still does
> 
> 3. Worlds strongest man doesn't mean he isn't obese.
> 
> 4. You have no argument, son. Sit down.


1. It's an improvement but he could still lose a few dozen pounds of fat.

2. Apples and oranges.

3. You're comparing a former Olympic powerlifter and strongman, athletes who generally carry a lot of fat, who's 42 and in his twilight years to an out-of-shape indy worker who's in his athletic prime.

4. What's your argument again?


Keep in mind I'm a fan of Kevin Steen. I'd just like to see him improve his look and get a shot at the big time. If they hired him now, however, I'd still mark out.


----------



## p862011

steen needs to change his look guys like him and chris hero just look like indy guys and not in a good way 

look at cm punk he was this and looked like an indy guy too 









then he looked like this









even moxley/ambrose went from looking like this









to this









just get in shape and clean yourself up a bit


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Personally I think one of the appeals for WWE about Kevin Steen is that he can do crazy athletic moves despite not looking the part. While he definitely shouldn't show up as an out of shape slob, he shouldn't go over-board by losing weight either. When the crowds see a man like Kevin Steen pulling off moonsaults and other stuff, they will automatically be more interested than if it was a Sami Zayn doing them.

WWE is not really about the bodybuilder look nowadays but more about distinctive looks. Even back in the day Vince told Jake Roberts to stop working out so he retains an unique look from anyone else.

Also having workers like Kevin Steen in your company is always an asset even if you don't ever elevate them to main event talents.


----------



## rockdig1228

Another thing that Steen's got going for him that I completely forgot about... the guy is a native French speaker. The WWE is a global company at this point, so having employees who speak multiple languages is only a positive in their eyes.


----------



## Café de René

rockdig1228 said:


> Another thing that Steen's got going for him that I completely forgot about... the guy is a native French speaker. The WWE is a global company at this point, so having employees who speak multiple languages is only a positive in their eyes.


On that note Steen was really over with French fans when he wrestled for PWG in Paris a few years ago.


----------



## Flux

If this is true, then I'm happy. Steen has been stale since the back end of 2012, even before then, so a change for him would be nice as a fan. The WWE raping the indy scene is still slightly annoying, though.


----------



## DPW

SMITTY said:


> I'll mark if Steen gets signed, dont see why he wouldn't too


There is actually a reason: he's fat. He lost some weight, but not enough.


----------



## americanoutlaw

funny how this post try into the WWE willn't sign steen because he too fat post than talking about the tryout itself. Looking at some of newest sign wrestlers by the WWE like indy guys smith jame and shane taylor or strongman Adam Scherr it not like they would in that great of shape. The fact the WWE PC has one of the best gym anyone can go to will be a major help for steen to get in better shape. I would sign him on the fact he is a nice guy who has the best drive to be a wrestler.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I can't see WWE utilizing any of these talents effectively. I wish them all the best though. Hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The Buryer

Flux said:


> The WWE raping the indy scene is still slightly annoying, though.


Would you prefer if TNA did it?


----------



## Creative name

Kevin Steen actually has slimmed down plenty if you have seen any recent pics in the past month. He may not have the "look" but neither did El Generico, Tyler Black, Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley etc and look at them now. Steen is great in the ring and very athletic at that. He's also one of the best at promos and getting a crowd reaction. Hell, if any of you have seen any PWG dvds these last few years he also do commentary as well and he's damn good at that!! Plus I'd love to see Steen vs Generico starting back up in WWE regardless if it'll be watered down. As much as I love both it hasn't been the same watching them without each other.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Buryer said:


> Would you prefer if TNA did it?


Last time TNA (over a decade ago) did that we got something called the X Division. You might have heard of it.


----------



## DPW

americanoutlaw said:


> funny how this post try into the WWE willn't sign steen because he too fat post than talking about the tryout itself. Looking at some of newest sign wrestlers by the WWE like indy guys smith jame and shane taylor or strongman Adam Scherr it not like they would in that great of shape. The fact the WWE PC has one of the best gym anyone can go to will be a major help for steen to get in better shape. I would sign him on the fact he is a nice guy who has the best drive to be a wrestler.


I don't have a problem with fat wrestlers, but WWE has one. Don't forget about Cabana and Hero! And yes, Bray Wyatt is an exception.


----------



## Snapdragon

DPW said:


> I don't have a problem with fat wrestlers, but WWE has one. Don't forget about Cabana and Hero! And yes, Bray Wyatt is an exception.


In what world is Cabana considered fat but Bray Wyatt is an exception?

Cabana isn't even close to fat. He doesn't even have a gut for fucks sake.


----------



## The Buryer

WWE just wants talents that are unique, fat/slim/tall/lean/short all that are internet exaggerated BS.


----------



## x78

Hero sucked and Cabana isn't good enough. It's nothing to do with their size or how fat they are.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

DPW said:


> I don't have a problem with fat wrestlers, but WWE has one. Don't forget about Cabana and Hero! And yes, Bray Wyatt is an exception.


What


----------



## Mon Joxley

DGenerationMC said:


> Last time TNA (over a decade ago) did that we got something called the X Division. You might have heard of it.


TNA have constantly been signing talent from the indies. It's just that nobody notices since people actually watch WWE.

To me "raping" the indy scene does not exist. There are still heaps of talented wrestler out there in the world. You can have the same "indy stars" forever, at some point they're going to want to earn a better living.


----------



## americanoutlaw

people need stop bitching about the WWE taking the best indy wrestlers away

it a little thing call business and that how the game is played


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I'd be more concerned if WWE wasn't signing indy wrestlers. It's a healthy cycle that keeps both scenes flourishing imo.


----------



## El Capitan

WWE need to bring in the Briscoes, the Tag Team division is sorely lacking and they would bring something fresh to the table.


----------



## RiverFenix

Briscoes will never get hired - their ship has sailed. One is a bigot, the other has major concussion related concerns.


----------



## p862011

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Briscoes will never get hired - their ship has sailed. One is a bigot, the other has major concussion related concerns.


not really they only didn't get hired because of big johnny and he is no longer in that position 

no reason to use not cosmetically pleasing line since we have the wyatts now


----------



## normal situation

p862011 said:


> not really they only didn't get hired because of big johnny and he is no longer in that position
> 
> no reason to use not cosmetically pleasing line since we have the wyatts now


Nah, Jay fucking blew it for them big time when he made these tweets.


----------



## El Capitan

normal situation said:


> Nah, Jay fucking blew it for them big time when he made these tweets.


I don't see how a moment like that, which he apologised for would keep him out of the WWE. It's been almost a year since that happened, I think people have moved on.


----------



## americanoutlaw

yea,It funny people still are bitching about what jay say over a year ago

funny how WWE had jesse ventura and Al Sharpton guest hosts seeing how much craps they have say that all most worst


----------



## CZWRUBE

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Michael Elgin is not confirmed to be there.. It said it's possible he might be there. According to Elgin, it's bullshit.
> 
> The only one i can see getting signed out of those guys is Roderick Strong.


Well crap cause other then Steen I'd love to see Elgin get a chance in WWE. That be cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

Phantango said:


> TNA have constantly been signing talent from the indies. It's just that nobody notices since people actually watch WWE.
> 
> To me "raping" the indy scene does not exist. There are still heaps of talented wrestler out there in the world. You can have the same "indy stars" forever, at some point they're going to want to earn a better living.


It does exist. Only, I don't hold it against WWE to take all the talented guys for their roster. That's progression. The problem is, there isn't any progression on the indie side. Most of the talents who can help elevate or "lead" on the indies are being or have been scooped up. Leaving only the ones who don't have that element of control behind 'em and it's all haywire & trashy.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

HayleySabin said:


> It does exist. Only, I don't hold it against WWE to take all the talented guys for their roster. That's progression. The problem is, there isn't any progression on the indie side. Most of the talents who can help elevate or "lead" on the indies are being or have been scooped up. Leaving only the ones who don't have that element of control behind 'em and it's all haywire & trashy.


There is progression on the indie side -- there usually HAS to be. Although, the progression can be a lot slower. It happened in ROH when they lost most of their top guys years ago, and I'm sure it will happen again. It's all cyclical really.


----------



## ZachS22

El Capitan said:


> I don't see how a moment like that, which he apologised for would keep him out of the WWE. It's been almost a year since that happened, I think people have moved on.



Because dispite him apologizing its still a bad look for the company. Its his opinion but when your in a position that he is in where alot of people watch your every move you gotta keep that to yourself


----------



## americanoutlaw

other name to ad to list is indy wrestler Ronny Reeve'


----------



## RiverFenix

^Any relation to Ryan Reeves aka Ryback?


----------



## americanoutlaw

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Any relation to Ryan Reeves aka Ryback?


I guess not

i saw a report that savio vegas brother was gettin a tryout too


----------



## americanoutlaw

new name to add to this tryout is

indy wrestler-Zane Dawson


----------



## badboicasey

ACH
Ariya Davari
David Starr
Kevin Steen
Michael Elgin
Rocky Romero
Roderick Strong
Ronny Reeves
Willie Mack
Zane Dawson

Alex Garanat
Callie Bundy
Zahra Schreiber

those are all names that are at the tryout this weekend.


----------



## RDEvans

^ Wait Willie Mack is at the tryout? Source?


----------



## badboicasey

RDEvans said:


> ^ Wait Willie Mack is at the tryout? Source?


his name was brought up by staff at the last NXT show last night.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Willie Mack and Rocky Romero would be awesome in the WWE.


----------



## Uerfer

Willie mack is a beast. WWE should hire him, he's 100 times better than BIG E.


----------



## Mr. I

eflat2130 said:


> Don't get your hopes up for Steen. Take his size out of the equation. He will be 30 years old in a few months. You figure with the fairly deep talent pool they have in NXT right now and with the way the NXT wrestlers will be able to get over now with a much bigger audience, He would be 32 at least before he makes it to the big leagues. Unfortunately there is much younger talent for them to put on a growing NXT especially now that the casual fan can watch them wrestle every week on the Network.


Sami Zayn is 29. Cesaro is 32. The door doesn't close at 30. Most guys in WWE have reached their prime in their early to mid 30s, and that's when they make it to the big time.

Guys like Orton, they're an anomaly. Guys like Hogan, Austin, etc, were all in their 30s when they made it as top guys. Sheamus and Del Rio are both 35 and 36, only slightly younger than Cena is now, and they still signed and pushed them with the intention that they would be top guys (didn't work out, but that's what WWE thought). People go on about the ages like it's a science.


----------



## Snapdragon

badboicasey said:


> ACH
> Ariya Davari
> David Starr
> Kevin Steen
> Michael Elgin
> Rocky Romero
> Roderick Strong
> Ronny Reeves
> Willie Mack
> Zane Dawson
> 
> Alex Garanat
> Callie Bundy
> Zahra Schreiber
> 
> those are all names that are at the tryout this weekend.


Elgin wasn't at the tryout. He already stated he wasn't going to it. If you can get that wrong I'm hesitant to believe the other supposed names that were there.


----------



## december_blue

Apparently Sarah Stock, the former Sarita, was there.


----------



## badboicasey

Snapdragon said:


> Elgin wasn't at the tryout. He already stated he wasn't going to it. If you can get that wrong I'm hesitant to believe the other supposed names that were there.


Elgin was at the tryouts though. He may deny it but he was at the tryouts.

also pretty sure they signed a new girl named Zahra since she was at the tryouts and posted on facebook about going to Orlando again in June.


----------



## RiverFenix

badboicasey said:


> Elgin was at the tryouts though. He may deny it but he was at the tryouts.
> 
> also pretty sure they signed a new girl named Zahra since she was at the tryouts and posted on facebook about going to Orlando again in June.



















Her twitter - https://twitter.com/realmisszahra also talks about training with Billy Gunn and @mentions other wwe developmentals.


----------



## RiverFenix

Looking at twitters of some of the rumored try-outs it's interesting that some have started following NXT trainers as well as other developmentals. For one example Kevin Steen is now following DeMott, Joey Mercury, Robbie Brookside, Billy Gunn, the official NXT twitter account and a handful of current developmentals. 

Something or nothing?


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Her twitter - https://twitter.com/realmisszahra also talks about training with Billy Gunn and @mentions other wwe developmentals.












She looks awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon

badboicasey said:


> Elgin was at the tryouts though. He may deny it but he was at the tryouts.
> 
> also pretty sure they signed a new girl named Zahra since she was at the tryouts and posted on facebook about going to Orlando again in June.


Why would Elgin publicly deny being at the tryouts?

Are you insane?

I'm willing to bet 90% of the names you listed weren't at the tryout.


----------



## Uerfer

> Why would Elgin publicly deny being at the tryouts?


Maybe he got signed to a WWE developmental contract, and don't wanna spoil it for the fans yet?


----------



## Paul Rudd

Damn, that chick is pretty hot.


----------



## xOptix

x78 said:


> She looks awesome.


At the very least, she'd make a fantastic valet. :yum:


----------



## americanoutlaw

Zahra look like danny d form American pickers


----------



## Wcthesecret

americanoutlaw said:


> Zahra look like danny d form American pickers


...wait what?


----------



## El Capitan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Her twitter - https://twitter.com/realmisszahra also talks about training with Billy Gunn and @mentions other wwe developmentals.


Yes Please! :jordan3


----------



## jarrelka

Willie Mack is an oldschool southern rassler. Really hope they sign him. Cowbow Willie Mack the southern brawler. That right there is a goddamn gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix

Folks will probably kill me on this, but Mack would strike me more as a manager in the wwe than in-ring talent.


----------



## s i Ç

_I remember talking to that Zahra chick on twitter the night of the Royal Rumble when Batista won she was so happy for him coming back & deserving of being the Rumble winner and I called her out on her shit saying he didn't deserve it & she replied back but before I could respond she blocked me :lol 

She also is a mark for Cena even has him following her so maybe that's why she is getting a 'tryout' in NXT. :cena5_


----------



## americanoutlaw

Wcthesecret said:


> ...wait what?


danielle form American pickers


----------



## Wcthesecret

americanoutlaw said:


> danielle form American pickers


...what?


----------



## Chismo

Taguchi/Devitt match from the next big NJPW match is Loser Leaves Town, so there you go, Devitt is WE bound, I guess.


----------



## normal situation

> Ring Of Honor standouts Kevin Steen, Roderick Strong and ACH took part in a WWE tryout camp at the WWE Performance Center last week. In most cases, WWE informs the talent who take part in these tryout camps that they will be contacted within four-to-six weeks if the company has any interest in them.
> 
> Steen reportedly surprised a number of his peers by dropping weight beforehand and also for his ability to work his way through the endurance testing drills at the camp.
> 
> As previously reported, Steen’s deal with Ring Of Honor is set to expire in June. He has been telling those close to him that he does not intend to re-sign with the company, although he noted that he is open to working for them as a free agent, similar to Strong, Chris Hero and others. That would, however, likely not be the case if he were to get an offer from WWE.


Source: Prowrestling.net


----------



## Mr. I

Chismo said:


> Taguchi/Devitt match from the next big NJPW match is Loser Leaves Town, so there you go, Devitt is WE bound, I guess.


You would think so, until SWERVE, Taguchi loses and debuts in NXT the next week.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Ithil said:


> You would think so, until SWERVE, Taguchi loses and debuts in NXT the next week.


...ew...


----------



## TuffestOut

Steen is the man!


----------



## RiverFenix

Any recent pic's of this lighter/fitter Steen? His recent twitter follow adds are hopefully telling about his chances.


----------



## normal situation

I know that this picture's been posted numerous times before, including in this thread, but it's the best one that I can find showing Steens weight loss.


----------



## Wcthesecret

normal situation said:


> I know that this picture's been posted numerous times before, including in this thread, but it's the best one that I can find showing Steens weight loss.


DAYUM!!! He look fit.


----------



## Mr. I

He's certainly dropped noticeable weight. He'd obviously drop more if he were signed and working in the Performance Center.


----------



## THANOS

Chismo said:


> Taguchi/Devitt match from the next big NJPW match is Loser Leaves Town, so there you go, Devitt is WE bound, I guess.


Hmmm I always knew he would be WWE bound at some point. I've been saying it for years now, despite some people laughing at the notion since he had a strong commitment to NJPW. Having said that, it still is surreal that we could actually be seeing him wrestle on our screens with all the glitz and glamor of the WWE. I'd be impressed if they could come anywhere close to creating an entrance for him as epic as Wrestle Kingdom 8 :mark: :mark:. Venom for the win!!

Edit: Really pulling for Steen here as well!


----------



## Clif Grime

Went to the ROH show in Dayton, Steen is looking damn good. My dad is a casual ROH fan and he noticed the weight drop.


----------



## Snapdragon

Uerfer said:


> Maybe he got signed to a WWE developmental contract, and don't wanna spoil it for the fans yet?


or he wasn't at the tryout.

Further proof, Steen posted his new Weekend Escapades showing him, Roddy and ACH at the airport in Dayton for the ROH show, presumably because they all flew from Florida. Elgin isn't there. I'm also pretty sure Elgin had a booking that Friday night as well for AAW.


----------



## The Buryer

^ They were all there.... 




> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> *Names being listed for last week's WWE tryouts in Orlando at the WWE Performance Center include ACH, Arya Daivari (younger brother of Shawn Daivari), David Starr, Kevin Steen, Michael Elgin, Rocky Romero, Roderick Strong, Ronny Reeves, Willie Mack and Zane Dawson. Names confirmed to have worked the camp are Dawson, Steen, Strong and ACH.
> 
> 
> Apparently Steen and Strong did well with Strong being the star of the camp, both from an athletic standpoint and officials were impressed with his speaking ability.
> 
> No word yet on who will be offered contracts but WWE usually informs talents within 4-6 weeks.*



Seems like Roderick strong is a possibility.


----------



## Heel

Steen is FAT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Buryer said:


> ^ They were all there....


:mark: if David Starr really was there.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Her twitter - https://twitter.com/realmisszahra also talks about training with Billy Gunn and @mentions other wwe developmentals.


WHY HE REALLY CAME BACK :bigdave

and it won't be long before unk is either!

EAT SLEEP CONQUER REPEAT :heyman5


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Strong impressed with his mic skills? Da fuq? He's always been a fantastic in ring worker and terrible talker, his mouthpieces >>> but good for him.

Could always resign Shawn Daivari as well and boom, another tag team in what was a strong division that is now stalling a little.

Oh and no idea on who David Starr, Ronny Reeves, ACH or Zane Dawson are.


----------



## Mr. I

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Strong impressed with his mic skills? Da fuq? He's always been a fantastic in ring worker and terrible talker, his mouthpieces >>> but good for him.
> 
> Could always resign Shawn Daivari as well and boom, another tag team in what was a strong division that is now stalling a little.
> 
> Oh and no idea on who David Starr, Ronny Reeves, ACH or Zane Dawson are.


ACH is a pretty popular high flier in PWG and ROH. He's along the same lines as Adrian Neville, Kota Ibushi or Ricochet.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Ithil said:


> ACH is a pretty popular high flier in PWG and ROH. He's along the same lines as Adrian Neville, Kota Ibushi or Ricochet.


Ah nice, thanks. I've been out of the loop with the indies recently. I'll have to look at his work if they decide to sign him.


----------



## december_blue

I'd love for Strong to finally get picked up!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Strong impressed with his mic skills? Da fuq? He's always been a fantastic in ring worker and terrible talker, his mouthpieces >>> but good for him.
> 
> Could always resign Shawn Daivari as well and boom, another tag team in what was a strong division that is now stalling a little.
> 
> Oh and no idea on who David Starr, Ronny Reeves, ACH or Zane Dawson are.


Starr is a former amateur wrestler (Top 16 in NHSCA Senior Nationals) who got his pro-wrestling training at Wild Samoan Training Academy and then further training at CZW Academy. Dude's 23, has a great look and little over 2 years of experience as a pro. Tremendous upside IMO.

If this was 5 years ago, I'd say that the only thing that I can think of that could hold him back is his size (5'11, 211 lbs), but now that we've got smaller guys like Bryan as the top guys, I don't think his size is gonna matter that much. Besides, he's still only 23 and will most likely grow and bulk up during developmental if he gets signed anyways.


----------



## RiverFenix

Definitely has the look wwe is usually after. And if only 23yo I can see why he'd be signed. Would need to hear a promo or two from him though.


----------



## true rebel

Rocky Romero!Finally we can get a full Cuban wrestler in WWE!The dude is one of my favorite talents and he has the charisma and ring skills.I think he could be at the very least a popular midcarder (Only because of possible size discrimination am I ranking him so low)


----------



## RiverFenix

Romero is tweeting back and forth with Brookside earlier tonight - praising each other.


----------



## true rebel

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Romero is tweeting back and forth with Brookside earlier tonight - praising each other.


:clap(Y)Hopefully this is a sign of big things to come for one of my long time favorites.


----------



## badboicasey

They had lots of talent in this tryout so hopefully a good portion of the people who attended the tryout got signed.


----------



## americanoutlaw

can add matt dawson to the list at the tryout


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

This thread, man...

2 people adamant they're correct on completely contradictory things, both seem like they could be right. If the observer reported it, on something like this, I would expect them to be right, but then Michael Elgin saying he wasn't is strange. If I'm honest I more expect Elgin to be trolling than the Observer to be wrong. (On THIS thing, I know they get things wrong but surely would be difficult for them to get incorrect info on someone being there when they weren't.)

I get a bit confused when wrestling fans use WWE's preference as a reason why wrestler won't get signed, and then complain about cookie cutter wrestler. Kevin Steen has too much going for him Not to get signed, and if he's working on his weight issues then for me, that makes him even more worthy. He is overweight, no question, but it's worked for him, and if he's dropping weight when he gets signed by WWE, why is that a bad thing? It's like he has a reason to lose weight and from the pictures, and his tweets, actually is - That's a positive to me. 

Not sure how Steen's weight was brought up but Willie Mack's wasn't. That's the thing, they're unique character who can go. I don't want 10 John Cena's, 10 Dolph Zigglers and a Kane anymore, we've seen it for too long. In my eyes WWE are at their best when they let people be characters, something guys like Kevin Steen would excel at.

Good for them all. Interesting to hear someone blog that none of them quit, which is a good thing. 

In terms of WWE "raping the Indies", why not? WWE is the A League, the indies in comparison are about 20 letters behind, and the solid thing about them is that they can continue to revolve and create new stars, which in turn is a good thing. 

Interesting to see who gets signed, but I honestly think that a lot of wrestlers on that list deserve it, and a lot more do who weren't there too. I know they can't sign everyone though, but guys like Steen, Elgin and others are a good place to start.

Someone saying Bray Wyatt's photo of him overweight is four years old as a reason why Steen can't be signed, but Wyatt was signed. People can lose weight, just look at Wyatt. I always find it more endearing when a person has an opportunity and then does their best for it. It shows that a guy like Kevin Steen has a want to do it and is willing to make the effort.

Getting a "Steen was fat for years, so they can't sing him" vibe from some people. Why should WWE's aesthetics affect us as fans?


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I get a bit confused when wrestling fans use WWE's preference as a reason why wrestler won't get signed, and then complain about cookie cutter wrestler. Kevin Steen has too much going for him Not to get signed, and if he's working on his weight issues then for me, that makes him even more worthy. He is overweight, no question, but it's worked for him, and if he's dropping weight when he gets signed by WWE, why is that a bad thing? It's like he has a reason to lose weight and from the pictures, and his tweets, actually is - That's a positive to me.
> 
> Not sure how Steen's weight was brought up but Willie Mack's wasn't. That's the thing, they're unique character who can go. I don't want 10 John Cena's, 10 Dolph Zigglers and a Kane anymore, we've seen it for too long. In my eyes WWE are at their best when they let people be characters, something guys like Kevin Steen would excel at.
> 
> Good for them all. Interesting to hear someone blog that none of them quit, which is a good thing.
> 
> In terms of WWE "raping the Indies", why not? WWE is the A League, the indies in comparison are about 20 letters behind, and the solid thing about them is that they can continue to revolve and create new stars, which in turn is a good thing.
> 
> Interesting to see who gets signed, but I honestly think that a lot of wrestlers on that list deserve it, and a lot more do who weren't there too. I know they can't sign everyone though, but guys like Steen, Elgin and others are a good place to start.
> 
> Someone saying Bray Wyatt's photo of him overweight is four years old as a reason why Steen can't be signed, but Wyatt was signed. People can lose weight, just look at Wyatt. I always find it more endearing when a person has an opportunity and then does their best for it. It shows that a guy like Kevin Steen has a want to do it and is willing to make the effort.
> 
> Getting a "Steen was fat for years, so they can't sing him" vibe from some people. Why should WWE's aesthetics affect us as fans?



Amen!

I think you're totally right, dude. I hated Steens character in ROH. He was the ultimate, unlikebale doucheback imo. And Not in a good way!
But I've Never liked Generico either,and boy, Sami Zayn probend me wrong!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## americanoutlaw

people will never be happy they bitch if WWE sign a indy wrestler they bitch or nfl player they bitch


----------



## Wcthesecret

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This thread, man...
> 
> 2 people adamant they're correct on completely contradictory things, both seem like they could be right. If the observer reported it, on something like this, I would expect them to be right, but then Michael Elgin saying he wasn't is strange. If I'm honest I more expect Elgin to be trolling than the Observer to be wrong. (On THIS thing, I know they get things wrong but surely would be difficult for them to get incorrect info on someone being there when they weren't.)
> 
> I get a bit confused when wrestling fans use WWE's preference as a reason why wrestler won't get signed, and then complain about cookie cutter wrestler. Kevin Steen has too much going for him Not to get signed, and if he's working on his weight issues then for me, that makes him even more worthy. He is overweight, no question, but it's worked for him, and if he's dropping weight when he gets signed by WWE, why is that a bad thing? It's like he has a reason to lose weight and from the pictures, and his tweets, actually is - That's a positive to me.
> 
> Not sure how Steen's weight was brought up but Willie Mack's wasn't. That's the thing, they're unique character who can go. I don't want 10 John Cena's, 10 Dolph Zigglers and a Kane anymore, we've seen it for too long. In my eyes WWE are at their best when they let people be characters, something guys like Kevin Steen would excel at.
> 
> Good for them all. Interesting to hear someone blog that none of them quit, which is a good thing.
> 
> In terms of WWE "raping the Indies", why not? WWE is the A League, the indies in comparison are about 20 letters behind, and the solid thing about them is that they can continue to revolve and create new stars, which in turn is a good thing.
> 
> Interesting to see who gets signed, but I honestly think that a lot of wrestlers on that list deserve it, and a lot more do who weren't there too. I know they can't sign everyone though, but guys like Steen, Elgin and others are a good place to start.
> 
> Someone saying Bray Wyatt's photo of him overweight is four years old as a reason why Steen can't be signed, but Wyatt was signed. People can lose weight, just look at Wyatt. I always find it more endearing when a person has an opportunity and then does their best for it. It shows that a guy like Kevin Steen has a want to do it and is willing to make the effort.
> 
> Getting a "Steen was fat for years, so they can't sing him" vibe from some people. Why should WWE's aesthetics affect us as fans?


YES!!!!!! RAPE THE INDY CIRCUIT AND MOLEST AND IMPREGNATE IT WITH A BASTARD CHILD!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cacawmike

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This thread, man...
> 
> 2 people adamant they're correct on completely contradictory things, both seem like they could be right. If the observer reported it, on something like this, I would expect them to be right, but then Michael Elgin saying he wasn't is strange. If I'm honest I more expect Elgin to be trolling than the Observer to be wrong. (On THIS thing, I know they get things wrong but surely would be difficult for them to get incorrect info on someone being there when they weren't.)
> 
> I get a bit confused when wrestling fans use WWE's preference as a reason why wrestler won't get signed, and then complain about cookie cutter wrestler. Kevin Steen has too much going for him Not to get signed, and if he's working on his weight issues then for me, that makes him even more worthy. He is overweight, no question, but it's worked for him, and if he's dropping weight when he gets signed by WWE, why is that a bad thing? It's like he has a reason to lose weight and from the pictures, and his tweets, actually is - That's a positive to me.
> 
> Not sure how Steen's weight was brought up but Willie Mack's wasn't. That's the thing, they're unique character who can go. I don't want 10 John Cena's, 10 Dolph Zigglers and a Kane anymore, we've seen it for too long. In my eyes WWE are at their best when they let people be characters, something guys like Kevin Steen would excel at.
> 
> Good for them all. Interesting to hear someone blog that none of them quit, which is a good thing.
> 
> In terms of WWE "raping the Indies", why not? WWE is the A League, the indies in comparison are about 20 letters behind, and the solid thing about them is that they can continue to revolve and create new stars, which in turn is a good thing.
> 
> Interesting to see who gets signed, but I honestly think that a lot of wrestlers on that list deserve it, and a lot more do who weren't there too. I know they can't sign everyone though, but guys like Steen, Elgin and others are a good place to start.
> 
> Someone saying Bray Wyatt's photo of him overweight is four years old as a reason why Steen can't be signed, but Wyatt was signed. People can lose weight, just look at Wyatt. I always find it more endearing when a person has an opportunity and then does their best for it. It shows that a guy like Kevin Steen has a want to do it and is willing to make the effort.
> 
> Getting a "Steen was fat for years, so they can't sing him" vibe from some people. Why should WWE's aesthetics affect us as fans?


thank you


----------



## Paladine

The interesting thing about this info is that all 4 of these guys could end up in tna. They love snatching up nxt failures. So steen in tna...or elgin.

Makes ya wonder how they'd do...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret

Paladine said:


> The interesting thing about this info is that all 4 of these guys could end up in tna. They love snatching up nxt failures. So steen in tna...or elgin.
> 
> Makes ya wonder how they'd do...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It would ruin their careers.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Kevin Steen would be awesome in WWE


----------



## elperfecto

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Kevin Steen would be awesome in WWE


There's nothing special about him though. He's short, overweight, pale. Nothing makes him stand out. Oh that's right, he does cool moves in ROH. Therefore that'll translate well to performing in the big time. lol


----------



## Finlay12

Cant wait for steen to get signed and get a WWE name like Bungalow Brody


----------



## RiverFenix

Finlay12 said:


> Cant wait for steen to get signed and get a WWE name like Bungalow Brody


Nah,it would be French as hell - Pierre Saint Jacques or something.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

elperfecto said:


> There's nothing special about him though. He's short, overweight, pale. Nothing makes him stand out. Oh that's right, he does cool moves in ROH. Therefore that'll translate well to performing in the big time. lol



He's probably one of the best mic workers around today. He's charismatic, knows how to engage the crowed and plays both an amazing heel and face ontop of being a very good worker. Try watching some of his work before you open your mouth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## americanoutlaw

wwe would have to have to wait till June to sign Kevin Steen because that when his ROH Deal is up


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

americanoutlaw said:


> wwe would have to have to wait till June to sign Kevin Steen because that when his ROH Deal is up


It's August, no? I watched his show with Nigel recently and he mentioned it as August. I only ask because if it is June then that's now basically. I know we have a month but that is a month to work off the rest of his dates and whatever else. 

Kevin Steen is a great character. I see so many people on here saying how WWE has too many similar wrestlers doing nothing, but then go and say how they can't sign a guy like Steen because he's overweight. We're using the things we find wrong about WWE against wrestlers and then instantly not giving them a chance to succeed. 

Why do we as fans care that WWE would find someone overweight? I mean, seriously, why is the fact a wrestler is overweight a main component why we think he shouldn't get signed? I don't even mean people saying he Wont get a job, I mean there are people saying he Shouldn't. That's fucked up. 

You can not like Steen for his in ring work or the way he is or his character, whatever, but don't come and say he shouldn't get signed due to his weight because that would mean guys like Dusty Rhodes and Vader would have never been signed either. 

By that same rule as well, people will say how he will blow up. This, contradicted with how he has nice moves on the Indys and works in spotfests really irritates me. How can a guy who works 20 minute matches not be signed because he'll blow up in 8 minute TV matches? It's ludicrous.

I feel strongly about this type of thing because it's just like people who don't rate a wrestler because he doesn't improve ratings. There are so many things that the fans should never use to change their own opinions of wrestlers that have no effects on us as fans that they use to negate a wrestlers ability, and then go and blame WWE for stale products and cookie-cutter repetitive characters. 

Anybody heard anything else coming out of this? Anybody signed or anyone else involved?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

elperfecto said:


> There's nothing special about him though. He's short, overweight, pale. Nothing makes him stand out. Oh that's right, he does cool moves in ROH. Therefore that'll translate well to performing in the big time. lol


Rob Van Dam is just a pale spot monkey and he's short, doesn't have an athletic build. Nothing makes him stand out.


----------



## elperfecto

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Why do we as fans care that WWE would find someone overweight? I mean, seriously, why is the fact a wrestler is overweight a main component why we think he shouldn't get signed? I don't even mean people saying he Wont get a job, I mean there are people saying he Shouldn't. That's fucked up.
> 
> You can not like Steen for his in ring work or the way he is or his character, whatever, but don't come and say he shouldn't get signed due to his weight because that would mean guys like Dusty Rhodes and Vader would have never been signed either.


Why should fans care about someone LOOKING like an athlete? Hmm, because our disbelief is supposed to be suspended. When I turn on WWE, I expect to see great athletes. When the CASUAL fan turns on WWE, they need to see people who LOOK like athletes in order to take the product seriously. You can watch CZW all day if guys who don't look like athletes are your thing. You'll be heaven watching CZW. No ring psychology, no one with a good look, the internet loves it.

Don't ever, ever compare Steen to Dusty or Vader. Obviously Steen doesn't have a fraction of the charisma either guy had. Especially Dusty, being one of the most charasmatic wrestlers of all time. But there was a size difference. Steen is well under 6 feet tall. And fat. NOT intimidating. Dusty, 6'2'' 285. Yes fat, but BIG enough to pull it off. 

Vader, come on man. Former CU Buff, college athlete. 6'4-5'' 400lbs. The guy was a BEAST. The only time being FAT works is when you're REALLY big. Being short, fat, pale, not intimidating... that doesn't work for the big time. Sorry. I care, and WWE certainly cares.

I can 100% guarantee Steen is NOT getting offered a contract.


----------



## elperfecto

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Rob Van Dam is just a pale spot monkey and he's short, doesn't have an athletic build. Nothing makes him stand out.


Taller than Steen.

Clearly he's not a spot monkey.

He's no Brock or Cena, but CERTAINLY a much better athletic build than Steen.

His unorthodox style and natural charisma makes him stand out.

WWE tends to like to sign guys that don't need to wear a t shirt during wrestling matches.


----------



## americanoutlaw

i would sign Steen simple because he go out there to work his ass off and has the best drive out there


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

elperfecto said:


> Taller than Steen.
> 
> Clearly he's not a spot monkey.
> 
> He's no Brock or Cena, but CERTAINLY a much better athletic build than Steen.
> 
> His unorthodox style and natural charisma makes him stand out.
> 
> WWE tends to like to sign guys that don't need to wear a t shirt during wrestling matches.


He's literally a spot monkey. He just takes bumps and does his 15 moves. He doesn't chain wrestle, he doesn't go for any real grapples. He also wears a singlet to cover his unathletic build. He's also only 1 inch taller than Steen. You can't tell the difference. You say RVD has natural Charisma and Steen doesn't? You have absolutely zero clue what you're talking about. Steen's style also has way more depth to it than RVD's spot fest. Steen has one of the biggest move sets in pro wrestling today. You sound extremely ignorant when you are debating this. Go watch Steen before you say anything else.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

elperfecto said:


> Why should fans care about someone LOOKING like an athlete? Hmm, because our disbelief is supposed to be suspended. When I turn on WWE, I expect to see great athletes. When the CASUAL fan turns on WWE, they need to see people who LOOK like athletes in order to take the product seriously. You can watch CZW all day if guys who don't look like athletes are your thing. You'll be heaven watching CZW. No ring psychology, no one with a good look, the internet loves it.
> 
> Don't ever, ever compare Steen to Dusty or Vader. Obviously Steen doesn't have a fraction of the charisma either guy had. Especially Dusty, being one of the most charasmatic wrestlers of all time. But there was a size difference. Steen is well under 6 feet tall. And fat. NOT intimidating. Dusty, 6'2'' 285. Yes fat, but BIG enough to pull it off.
> 
> Vader, come on man. Former CU Buff, college athlete. 6'4-5'' 400lbs. The guy was a BEAST. The only time being FAT works is when you're REALLY big. Being short, fat, pale, not intimidating... that doesn't work for the big time. Sorry. I care, and WWE certainly cares.
> 
> I can 100% guarantee Steen is NOT getting offered a contract.


Are you serious? Did you just use an argument saying how they need great bodies to get the casual fan in? Why the Hell would how casual fans perceive something affect us as serious wrestling fans? Seriously, WTF? 

I'm sorry but if you're watching wrestling for guys who look like athletes more than the wrestling and the characters then you're watching the wrong thing.

Again, mentioning the casual fan like I'm supposed to care about that. Why would I as a wrestling fan care about WWE wanting casuals to tune in? I couldn't give a shit about casual fans, nor should you. Why would we use WWE's ideas of what a guy should look like against other wrestlers? We're the fans. FANS. Why should how a casual fan perceives wrestling affect me? Are you serious. That's the most idiotic statement I've ever read.

Sorry but I would, alllll day, take a solid character over someone who looks like an athlete. 

Vader and Dusty started from the bottom though and gained what they had, you're telling me that Steen shouldn't be signed for his look but basing Dusty Rhodes' entire career on why He would. That's a joke. You can never judge a book by it's cover. It's easy to say how great they are now for what they were, but they were at the same level as Steen at one point. 

WWE should just sign Brian Cage then. He will really get people interested with his muscles and muscles. Why don't they just go to some bodybuilding competitions, sign everyone up, and have them wrestle instead for those casual fans.

You're speaking like Kevin Steen is 500lbs as well. His look matches his character. Character, something a lot of the athletes in WWE currently aren't given a chance with. If Vader and Dusty were 21 today and looked the way they did, there would be people having this exact same argument. People start somewhere.


----------



## elperfecto

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He's literally a spot monkey. He just takes bumps and does his 15 moves. He doesn't chain wrestle, he doesn't go for any real grapples. He also wears a singlet to cover his unathletic build. He's also only 1 inch taller than Steen. You can't tell the difference. You say RVD has natural Charisma and Steen doesn't? You have absolutely zero clue what you're talking about. Steen's style also has way more depth to it than RVD's spot fest. Steen has one of the biggest move sets in pro wrestling today. You sound extremely ignorant when you are debating this. Go watch Steen before you say anything else.



Watch RVD vs Jerry Lynn. Educate yourself a little. 

Learn the definition of "chain wrestling". Of course a MARK like you thinks it's tie up-head lock-reverse-headlock-hammerlock-reverse-etc. (which RVD is obviously capable of) No, it's a CHAIN of wrestling moves. Look up the "international spot". That's a chain. Educate yourself a little.











vs 










Which one looks like an athlete? LOL! Come on, give me real arguments.

Steen has a great moveset? Oh ok, because that's what pro wrestling is about right? How many moves does your beloved Daniel Bryan do? Why isn't Mike Quakenbush in John Cena's spot?


----------



## Beatles123

Of course you intentionally use a bad photo of steen instead of an actual one just to illustrate you think thats how he is.


----------



## Mr. I

Of course he left out the part where Steen dropped a load of weight for the tryout, and if he were to be working in the Performance Center, he would only get more in shape.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

elperfecto said:


> Watch RVD vs Jerry Lynn. Educate yourself a little.
> 
> Learn the definition of "chain wrestling". Of course a MARK like you thinks it's tie up-head lock-reverse-headlock-hammerlock-reverse-etc. (which RVD is obviously capable of) No, it's a CHAIN of wrestling moves. Look up the "international spot". That's a chain. Educate yourself a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looks like an athlete? LOL! Come on, give me real arguments.
> 
> Steen has a great moveset? Oh ok, because that's what pro wrestling is about right? How many moves does your beloved Daniel Bryan do? Why isn't Mike Quakenbush in John Cena's spot?


You give RVD vs Jerry Lynn where RVD didn't show a great display of skills other than his normal shit. Wow, great counter argument. Not. You should educate YOURSELF on how to wrestle, the styles of wrestling, and why it is important to understand how Steen has his repertoire. He's extremely safe and can work a bunch of different matches. You keep going to looks. When I watch wrestling I don't look at who I'd rather give a blowjob. I watch two men competing in the ring trying to one up each other. I don't care about looks like you. You will lipslide RVD's rail all night long and that's your decision. But don't come at me with absolutely no argument.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If WWE signs Steen, I hope they give him the stereotypical IWC smart mark/fan gimmick. He looks the part.

It would be super cool if WWE signs Best Friends (Trent Barreta & Chuck Taylor). Great personality.

Elgin, Cage, and Ciampa are definitely good gets for WWE as they have the "WWE look" and they can fuckin go in the ring.

Honestly, Roddy Strong would be better off in TNA in my opinion at least. Or wherever Aries and The Wolves go.

I totally expect guys like Cole and Gargano to end up in WWE in a couple of years. It's crazy to think that they're so fucking good and they are as young as they are (24 & 26). And they're pretty boys, so.....PWG is so fuckin awesome!


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

WWE will not sign Steen or any of the top Indy gys who attended the recent camp. I think that is a given. WWE is still put of touch. They still think fans care about size and athletic backgrounds. Fans care less about size than at any point in history and I don't think they ever really cared about athlwtic backgrounds. There are also fans here who also seem to have this same out of touch mentality. Seriously, after all this time they all fail to realize that the Indy guys are the main reasons for WWE being entertaining today and they have the best matches. They understand better than anyone on who to get a crowd invested into a character. So tell me are Big E and Titus O'Neill better than Cesaro, Harper, Rollins, Ambrose and Zayn? Why didn't Swagger become a bigger star than Punk or Bryan?


----------



## Mr. I

Jaysfromnyc said:


> WWE will not sign Steen or any of the top Indy gys who attended the recent camp. I think that is a given. WWE is still put of touch. *They still think fans care about size and athletic backgrounds*. Fans care less about size than at any point in history and I don't think they ever really cared about athlwtic backgrounds. There are also fans here who also seem to have this same out of touch mentality. Seriously, after all this time they all fail to realize that the Indy guys are the main reasons for WWE being entertaining today and they have the best matches. They understand better than anyone on who to get a crowd invested into a character. *So tell me are Big E and Titus O'Neill better than Cesaro, Harper, Rollins, Ambrose and Zayn?* Why didn't Swagger become a bigger star than Punk or Bryan?


What the actual fuck? Cesaro and Harper are huge guys.

And Titus and Big E aren't getting pushes anywhere CLOSE to what Rollins, Ambrose or Cesaro are getting. Ambrose and Rollins are MAIN EVENTING the show right now, as is Daniel Bryan. Sami Zayn has been given a big push ever since he arrived in WWE.

Titus is a jobber, for fuck's sake, and you're acting like he's main eventing. And Swagger is a terrible example, because he's a good wrestler with absolutely awful speaking ability. There are plenty of non-indy guys that are able to talk.


----------



## elperfecto

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You give RVD vs Jerry Lynn where RVD didn't show a great display of skills other than his normal shit. Wow, great counter argument. Not. You should educate YOURSELF on how to wrestle, the styles of wrestling, and why it is important to understand how Steen has his repertoire. He's extremely safe and can work a bunch of different matches. You keep going to looks. When I watch wrestling I don't look at who I'd rather give a blowjob. I watch two men competing in the ring trying to one up each other. I don't care about looks like you. You will lipslide RVD's rail all night long and that's your decision. But don't come at me with absolutely no argument.


How to wrestle. Buddy, I'm sure you've never stepped foot inside the ring. Or have ever went to the gym, clearly. That's why you're adamant that having a "look" in pro wrestling matter. Which, you know you're wrong, but you keep saying it anyway.
Your argument is as good as mine. All you're saying is "Steen is good". I said in my original post, being able to do a bunch of cool moves does NOT make one a "good wrestler." Yes, Steen is soooo much better than RVD, that's why Steen is where he's at and RVD is where he's at. Haha. Good one.


----------



## elperfecto

Jaysfromnyc said:


> WWE will not sign Steen or any of the top Indy gys who attended the recent camp. I think that is a given. WWE is still put of touch. They still think fans care about size and athletic backgrounds. Fans care less about size than at any point in history and I don't think they ever really cared about athlwtic backgrounds. There are also fans here who also seem to have this same out of touch mentality. Seriously, after all this time they all fail to realize that the Indy guys are the main reasons for WWE being entertaining today and they have the best matches. They understand better than anyone on who to get a crowd invested into a character. So tell me are Big E and Titus O'Neill better than Cesaro, Harper, Rollins, Ambrose and Zayn? Why didn't Swagger become a bigger star than Punk or Bryan?


The Rock is a bigger star than all of them. Same with Cena, Batista, Orton. So yeah, there goes your argument down the hole. There's credible talent that comes from both the indys and WWE's farm system.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

elperfecto said:


> The Rock is a bigger star than all of them. Same with Cena, Batista, Orton. So yeah, there goes your argument down the hole. There's credible talent that comes from both the indys and WWE's farm system.


The Rock is a once in a life time talent who came up in a different era. Cena, Orton and Batista are only three guys leading a whole list of failures in the system. People like Orton and Batista started the whole cookie cutter era.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

elperfecto said:


> How to wrestle. Buddy, I'm sure you've never stepped foot inside the ring. Or have ever went to the gym, clearly. That's why you're adamant that having a "look" in pro wrestling matter. Which, you know you're wrong, but you keep saying it anyway.
> Your argument is as good as mine. All you're saying is "Steen is good". I said in my original post, being able to do a bunch of cool moves does NOT make one a "good wrestler." Yes, Steen is soooo much better than RVD, that's why Steen is where he's at and RVD is where he's at. Haha. Good one.


You're the one salivating over peoples looks. Do you even know what you're arguing? I said that Steen was naturally charismatic, can work a crowd, knows how to work a bunch of different kinds of matches and doesn't rely on spots (like RVD) to generate his offense to make it exciting. I just added he had a million more moves to his repertoire than other wrestlers. As for never stepping into a gym, okay. You can check my post history for my history.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

DGenerationMC said:


> If WWE signs Steen, I hope they give him the stereotypical IWC smart mark/fan gimmick. He looks the part.
> 
> It would be super cool if WWE signs Best Friends (Trent Barreta & Chuck Taylor). Great personality.
> 
> Elgin, Cage, and Ciampa are definitely good gets for WWE as they have the "WWE look" and they can fuckin go in the ring.
> 
> Honestly, Roddy Strong would be better off in TNA in my opinion at least. Or wherever Aries and The Wolves go.
> 
> I totally expect guys like Cole and Gargano to end up in WWE in a couple of years. It's crazy to think that they're so fucking good and they are as young as they are (24 & 26). And they're pretty boys, so.....PWG is so fuckin awesome!


PWG is ace!

I know Ciampa has worked for WWE before. Or rather, he was working down in OVW with Cody Rhodes and people but he was let go. He was on Smackdown once in an angle with The Undertaker.

I don't see WWE resigning Trent, and by that rule signing Chuck Taylor. I hope I'm wrong, but I would still be surprised WWE would go back to a wrestler who had the standing of someone like Trent. I know they have done it, but I would think Baretta is a bit low on the scout for them. He deserves it though, his work in PWG and Evolve has been solid, Chuck Taylor too.

Brian Cage is someone I would expect to be signed but My God he has to tone down before he tears himself apart. He is just too big, and getting bigger. He will end up tearing something due to how big he is and his style. He's awesome though, just would become pretty much the biggest guy WWE have instantly. The guy is JACKED. Scott Steiner jacked.

I could care less about Elgin and Strong. They're both good in ring but I just have no personal interest in them really. They both deserve it, but I can't say I would watch WWE intently for their debut.

I can't believe the amount of people who are SURE guys like Steen wont get signed. I hope he does for many reasons, but a new one is just to show these guys that they don't know everything. 

Cole and Gargano will end up in WWE definitely. Adam Cole has had a few tryout I know, once was a mistake because he has the same name as another wrestler so I don't know if that went ahead, but he's had another one I'm sure. I think his age will be his main asset, if he's not signed by the end of 2014 I would be surprised. 

Anyone know anymore about Drake?

I can see pretty much anyone that is high up on the indies deserving to get signed, but I genuinely feel that Kevin Steen, Jay Lethal, Adam Cole and Drake all deserve it the most for their work.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> PWG is ace!
> 
> I know Ciampa has worked for WWE before. Or rather, he was working down in OVW with Cody Rhodes and people but he was let go. He was on Smackdown once in an angle with The Undertaker.
> 
> I don't see WWE resigning Trent, and by that rule signing Chuck Taylor. I hope I'm wrong, but I would still be surprised WWE would go back to a wrestler who had the standing of someone like Trent. I know they have done it, but I would think Baretta is a bit low on the scout for them. He deserves it though, his work in PWG and Evolve has been solid, Chuck Taylor too.
> 
> *Brian Cage is someone I would expect to be signed but My God he has to tone down before he tears himself apart. He is just too big, and getting bigger. He will end up tearing something due to how big he is and his style. He's awesome though, just would become pretty much the biggest guy WWE have instantly. The guy is JACKED. Scott Steiner jacked.*
> 
> I could care less about Elgin and Strong. They're both good in ring but I just have no personal interest in them really. They both deserve it, but I can't say I would watch WWE intently for their debut.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of people who are SURE guys like Steen wont get signed. I hope he does for many reasons, but a new one is just to show these guys that they don't know everything.
> 
> Cole and Gargano will end up in WWE definitely. Adam Cole has had a few tryout I know, once was a mistake because he has the same name as another wrestler so I don't know if that went ahead, but he's had another one I'm sure. I think his age will be his main asset, if he's not signed by the end of 2014 I would be surprised.
> 
> Anyone know anymore about Drake?
> 
> I can see pretty much anyone that is high up on the indies deserving to get signed, but I genuinely feel that Kevin Steen, Jay Lethal, Adam Cole and Drake all deserve it the most for their work.


It's always hilarious to hear Steen on PWG commentary talk about how Cage's muscles are going to explode.


----------



## THANOS

Normally I don't agree with his overly pessimistic editorials, but Mark Madden discussed the appeal of Kevin Steen in his latest editorial about the recent WWE Tryouts, and he absolutely nailed it.



> Steen is intriguing.
> 
> I previously said Steen reminds me of a fan who won a contest. But I admit, he grows on you. He has a certain earnest quality that radiates given benefit of repeat viewing. His Wrestling Observer Newsletter “Best Brawler” awards duly noted, Steen’s brawling is overrated (but good). Steen does, however, have an air of legitimacy, perhaps because he DOESN’T look the part.
> 
> source: http://www.wrestlezone.com/editorials/470683-wwe-tryout-dog-and-pony-show


That last line, specifically, is exactly why Daniel Bryan is so damn over in the WWE.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

THANOS said:


> Normally I don't agree with his overly pessimistic editorials, but Mark Madden discussed the appeal of Kevin Steen in his latest editorial about the recent WWE Tryouts, and he absolutely nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> That last line, specifically, is exactly why Daniel Bryan is so damn over in the WWE.


Oh yeah, he totally nailed it with this editorial. These tryouts are what he said they are. Proof of that is the fact that WWE never signs these people after tryouts and it's still about look, size and bias against anybody who makes a name outside of WWE.


----------



## cacawmike

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> PWG is ace!
> 
> I know Ciampa has worked for WWE before. Or rather, he was working down in OVW with Cody Rhodes and people but he was let go. He was on Smackdown once in an angle with The Undertaker.
> 
> I don't see WWE resigning Trent, and by that rule signing Chuck Taylor. I hope I'm wrong, but I would still be surprised WWE would go back to a wrestler who had the standing of someone like Trent. I know they have done it, but I would think Baretta is a bit low on the scout for them. He deserves it though, his work in PWG and Evolve has been solid, Chuck Taylor too.
> 
> Brian Cage is someone I would expect to be signed but My God he has to tone down before he tears himself apart. He is just too big, and getting bigger. He will end up tearing something due to how big he is and his style. He's awesome though, just would become pretty much the biggest guy WWE have instantly. The guy is JACKED. Scott Steiner jacked.
> 
> I could care less about Elgin and Strong. They're both good in ring but I just have no personal interest in them really. They both deserve it, but I can't say I would watch WWE intently for their debut.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of people who are SURE guys like Steen wont get signed. I hope he does for many reasons, but a new one is just to show these guys that they don't know everything.
> 
> Cole and Gargano will end up in WWE definitely. Adam Cole has had a few tryout I know, once was a mistake because he has the same name as another wrestler so I don't know if that went ahead, but he's had another one I'm sure. I think his age will be his main asset, if he's not signed by the end of 2014 I would be surprised.
> 
> Anyone know anymore about Drake?
> 
> I can see pretty much anyone that is high up on the indies deserving to get signed, but I genuinely feel that Kevin Steen, Jay Lethal, Adam Cole and Drake all deserve it the most for their work.


I know that Cage tore his groin a couple months back. He currently competes in multiple bodybuilding contests, and we all know the WWE loves that kind of stuff.

For Gargano, I know the WWE offered him a contract a couple years back after a match with Brodus Clay and he turned it down.


----------



## BehindYou

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Oh yeah, he totally nailed it with this editorial. These tryouts are what he said they are. Proof of that is the fact that WWE never signs these people after tryouts and it's still about look, size and bias against anybody who makes a name outside of WWE.


 What about all the indie talents in FCW and NXT...? Hell, they have specifically signed Mistico for the name he made outside of WWE and are reportedly doing the same with Devitt. 

From everything ive read about the tryouts etc, your attitude towards the physical challenges seem more important than how you do even.


----------

